# Xcode pour El Capitan



## Berthold (9 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour,
je cherche à installer Xcode sur un iMac équipé d'El Capitan (Mac OS X.11.6).

Quelle version d'Xcode est conseillée ? Je doute que la dernière le soit ? J'ai essayé Xcode 7.3.1, mais l'install donne un résultat bizarre, le lancement active une vérification (ça ne m'avait jamais fait ça, jadis…) qui dure des plombes…

Bref, merci si vous savez.


----------



## ntx (10 Décembre 2017)

La dernière version de Xcode pour Mac OSX 10.11.6 est la version 8.2.1.


----------



## Berthold (10 Décembre 2017)

Merci, j'essaie.


----------

